# looking for online game.



## krobar (Oct 5, 2004)

i am looking for an online game.
i would prefer to play and not DM but i will DM if need be. 
my only DMK hadicap is that i dont know any spells and i ask that the players don't play as spellcasters. you wouldn't be put up against spellcasters either.
but as i said. i would prefer to NOT BE THE DM!


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 5, 2004)

*I'm with him*

I'm with krobar we know each other and play good together looking for a game also I prefer to play as a rogue so if you need one tell me.


----------



## adwyn (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a PbP game over at Roleplay online that needs another player or two. It's a D&D 3.5 game in a homebrew that was intended for some of my players who have moved, but two haven't been able to join in for health and personal reasons, so I'm left with only two for now.


----------



## log-a-log (Oct 6, 2004)

*I'm in*

Well you pretty much got one aslong as I can play a rogue and its at a good time.


----------



## adwyn (Oct 7, 2004)

If you go to http://rpol.net/ my game is listed as Noseign wakes under the Medeival Fantasy section. You can look at the online stuff so far and PM me if you're interested. Its a low to mid magic setting focusing on intrigue with some combat. A rogue would be welcome. There's an abreviated character creation info under one of the threads, the OOC one if I remember correctly


----------



## krobar (Oct 8, 2004)

can i play too?


----------



## adwyn (Oct 8, 2004)

PM at the address in the prior post.


----------

